# How did I get standard coats!?



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Someone tell me I'm not crazy!

Two texels bred together, have never produced anything but more texels.
Suddenly, they have a litter of 2, with STANDARD coat. :?

What did I miss in there?! :lol:


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Wow, that is weird...some kind of cell mutation or something...too bad you can't ask them how they got that way. :lol: When I was a kid people would always ask me where I got my eyelashes from...like how would I know?


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Maby they're all heterozygous but it was pure chance that they never produced standards before?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm pretty sure they're homozygous. Their great grand parents, grand parents, and parents are all texel.
I guess it's probably just one of those weird roll of the dice things. :?


----------



## Marjolijn (Jan 1, 2009)

There are actually 3 genes that can give you a tessel in phenotype. You've got Re which is dominant, Cal (Caracul) which is also dominant and fr (frizzy), which is resssive and most common in Holland. 
If you breed 2 different curlies together with different genetic background you'll get nomal coats.

Take a look at this table, I find it very handy in these unexplained litters!
http://www.hiiret.fi/eng/breeding/genetics/chart.html


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

These texels grandparents were a caracul, and a rex. So the mice were mixed between the two.

But the babies should at least be long haired, but they're not. :|


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

One of a few things has likely happened. Keep in mind that the simplest explanation is usually the most accurate.

A) Your standard coated mice are actually very poor angoras who don't show any length at all
B) One or both of the original texels is actually just Ca/* and/or Re/* with no go/go
C) You're dealing with both go/go and lgh/lgh

A and/or B are the most likely.



Marjolijn said:


> If you breed 2 different curlies together with different genetic background you'll get nomal coats.


This isn't true. For example, homozygous Caracul mated to homozygous Rex will give all curly coats. Actually, either of them mated to anything will give all curly coats!



bethmccallister said:


> When I was a kid people would always ask me where I got my eyelashes from...like how would I know?


I would have said something like "Walgreens."


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Okay, that makes sense. :lol:

Stupid mice. :roll: 
Stupid me.


----------



## Marjolijn (Jan 1, 2009)

> This isn't true. For example, homozygous Caracul mated to homozygous Rex will give all curly coats. Actually, either of them mated to anything will give all curly coats!


Yes, your right. It´s dominant.


----------

